# TMC nutrasoil



## foxfish (7 Jun 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TMC-AQUAGRO-N ... 746dc56c92
So who has tried this one then?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (7 Jun 2012)

Surely it cant be bad, being priced along with ADA substrates. 
I wonder if many have tried this with that being the case.
TMC are a rock solid company though, and their planted tank range is great.


----------



## Alastair (7 Jun 2012)

I remember george speaking very highly of the stuff when it was originally brought out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian Holdich (7 Jun 2012)

its the same as every other soil on the market. Most of them come from the same place, so it doesn't really matter which one you use.


----------



## foxfish (7 Jun 2012)

ianho said:
			
		

> its the same as every other soil on the market. Most of them come from the same place, so it doesn't really matter which one you use.


Hmm plenty of folk would disagree with you there mate!
http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=13801
I am not one for looking into the technical detains so you could be right but, from my own personal experience I can assure you there are considerable differences in performance ranging from one soil to another!
TMC state good things about the substrate but, whether it carries the same amount of impregnated additives as an ADA soil or if it would remain as effective for as long, I dont know?


----------



## Ian Holdich (7 Jun 2012)

I see no one disagreeing in that thread...

Soils based substrates mainly come from the same places in japan. I'm not comparing them to eco complete etc etc as these aren't soils. The TMC, Columbo, Oli Knott, Elos etc etc manly all come from the same place in Japan, some say from the same factory, just different packaging. I think it was only the ADA stuff that was from a different place.


----------



## foxfish (7 Jun 2012)

OK thank you for your point of view, I think I will stick to ADA all the same.


----------



## wazuck (7 Jun 2012)

I have a £15 tub of black (dark brown) its nice to plant in. I capped my fluval substrate with it. Didnt want to use all of it on this tank. I'll use it properly when I get the chance and share my thoughts.


----------



## George Farmer (8 Jun 2012)

I've used it in several set-ups. Performs very well. Hard to compare results with Aqua Soil as every set-up has been very different in terms of planting, lighting, CO2 etc.

Here's one with heavy root-feeders using TMC NutraSoil.

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/c ... p?sid=4405


----------



## foxfish (8 Jun 2012)

One of the issues for me is actually getting any soil (or anything heavy) to Guernsey at a reasonable cost as very often, the P+P is as much as the product!
However the link I posted was offering free postage to Guernsey, so I was seriously considering trying it out.
As it happens, I have now ordered some ADA from the green machine as they offered a good deal to me by removing the VAT (no VAT in Guernsey).
I dont dispute for one second that many of the soils give good results - its just from my own personal experience ADA has the edge over most & is leagues ahead of others I have tried!
Of course different scapes behave in different ways & I am only comparing my own results.


----------



## sadoldgeezer (21 Jun 2012)

Hi Newbie here...i am considering this product to revitalise my 150l planted tank but GF's comment about it producing ammonia initially has scared me...i'm not experienced enough to figure it out for myself so can i ask if this product is suitable, given that i already have a matured filter and fish, or is there something out there similar which will not cause me a problem...i'd appreciate all and any response's

Steve


----------



## Alastair (21 Jun 2012)

sadoldgeezer said:
			
		

> Hi Newbie here...i am considering this product to revitalise my 150l planted tank but GF's comment about it producing ammonia initially has scared me...i'm not experienced enough to figure it out for myself so can i ask if this product is suitable, given that i already have a matured filter and fish, or is there something out there similar which will not cause me a problem...i'd appreciate all and any response's
> 
> Steve



Most of the nutrient rich substrates will give off ammonia so even with the fikter and fish you'd still need to do a water changes every other day for a week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sadoldgeezer (22 Jun 2012)

Thanks for that Alasdair...at the risk of sounding like a right numbty is there anything else I would need to keep an eye on?

Steve


----------



## Alastair (22 Jun 2012)

No I don't think so. As long as you to the initial water changes it should be fine. I added a large bag of the Ada amazonia new to my Puddle a few weeks ago, which has shrimp, corys and chocolate gouramis and just did a 50 percent water change every other day for a week with no Ill effects. I didn't even test for ammonia. Using the seachem prime helps massively too. If you have lots of plants in their already this will help 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sadoldgeezer (22 Jun 2012)

Tahnks again Alisdair.. there is so much info out there about so many products it's confusing for an old duffer like me..got to look up seachem prime now!!!

Steve


----------



## Alastair (22 Jun 2012)

sadoldgeezer said:
			
		

> Tahnks again Alisdair.. there is so much info out there about so many products it's confusing for an old duffer like me..got to look up seachem prime now!!!
> 
> Steve



Ha ha it's just a dechlorinator but turns ammonia into a non toxic form and is very concentrated. I've used allsorts and found this to be the best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sentral (19 Jul 2012)

I've got some of this I'll be using for my rescape, first impression is good but feels pretty soft to me, not too sure how well it will hold up in the tank. I'm guessing it'll be fine if you don't disturb it, but bear in mind if your'e the type of person that likes to rearrange their plants regularly!


----------



## Dan Crawford (19 Jul 2012)

I've used them all and IMO they all do the same job. Some leave the water clearer than others on initial setup but apart from that, I can't find the difference.

If it were me, i'd buy which ever one is cheapest


----------

